# Bericht: mit dem Bike in Sardinien



## Fantasmina (12. Juli 2014)

Ich mach das mal wie Chrige und poste meinen Reisebericht als separaten Thread und ebenfalls in einigen Etappen. Dieses Jahr waren wir das erste Mal in Sardinien, Familienferien am Meer mit Spezialerlaubnis einige geführt Biketouren zu machen.


----------



## Fantasmina (12. Juli 2014)

*Erste Tour: Ulassai - Nuraghe Serbissi*

Startpunkt ist Ulassai, ein Bergdorf im Osten Sardiniens in der Nähe des Nationalparkes Gennargentu. Es geht sofort steil bergan, zum Glück noch auf Asphalt. Nach kurzer Zeit erreichen wir den kühlen Wald und es beginnen die Forststrassen. Wir besichtigen den ersten von drei Nuraghe, befestigte Siedlungen, welche vor 3000 Jahren vom Volk der Nuragher gebaut wurden. Ein Nuraghe besteht immer aus einem Turm, welcher spitz zuläuft und umliegenden Gebäuden, in denen die Siedler wohnten und von denen nur die Grundmauern erhalten blieben, weil das "Dach" aus Ästen und Lehm gebaut wurde. Man kann auf die Türme steigen, zwischen Innen- und Aussenwand führt immer links eine steinerne Treppe hoch. Es gibt in Sardinien ca. 9000 Nuraghe, jeder in Sichtweite zum nächsten.

Wir erreichen den Nuraghe Serbissi, er ist in gutem Zustand und der einzige, welcher über einer natürlichen Höhle gebaut wurde. Dank einer Spezialbewilligung unseres Guides fahren wir mit dem Bike durch die Höhle. Es folgt ein kurzer (seltener) Singletrail, den ich teilweise zu Fuss absolviere. Wir bewegen uns vorwiegend auf Forststrassen, die aber nicht unbedingt mit unseren vergleichbar sind. Sobald es etwas aufwärts geht, führt die Strasse einfach auf dem kürzesten Weg bergauf, für die Offroader kein Problem, für uns Biker hingegen schon. Auf losem und grobem Schotter kämpfen wir mehrmals den Berg hoch.

Nach 30km und 700 Höhenmeter, es fühlt sich aber nach mehr an, haben wir zum Abschluss eine atemberaubende Sicht auf die "Tacchi" - Absätze bei Ulassai. Meine Beine schmerzen und ich bewundere meinen holländischen Bikekollegen, der trotz mangelnder Ausrüstung und zu kleinem Mietbike noch völlig frisch und munter scheint.










Landschaft bei Ulassai Richtung Gennargentu




Nuraghe, diesem fehlt die Spitze




Treppe im Turm des Nuraghe




Ruinen der umliegenden Gebäude




Unser kleines Trüppchen vor dem Nuraghe




Er hätte es mit besserer Technik locker geschafft (Strassenfahrer)




Tacchi bei Ulassai


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fantasmina (14. Juli 2014)

*Zweite Tour: Baunei - Cala Sisine*
Wir starten in Baunei, einem Bergdorf, das auf 480 m.ü.M. an einem Hang klebt auf halbem Weg zwischen Meer und der Hochebene des Golgo. Nachdem wir die Hochebene erreicht haben beginnt eine lange Abfahrt ans Meer. Unterwegs schauen wir uns die im Nichts gebaute Kirche an, ich fühle mich wie in einem Western. Davor liegt das Grab eines Giganten, davon gibt es einige in Sardinien. In der Nähe hat das Wasser ein 295 Meter tiefes "Loch" in den Sandstein gefressen, das tiefste seiner Art in Europa.

Wir bewegen uns hier in der Gegend, wo in den 70er-Jahren die Banditen ihre entführten Opfer versteckten, oft Kinder reicher Italiener, um Lösegeld zu erpressen. Dieser Praxis wurde durch ein Gesetz, welche Lösegeldzahlungen verbietet, ein Ende gemacht. Einer der berühmtesten Banditen stammt aus Baunei, er war verurteilt und wurde später rehabilitiert. Heute ist er Fremdenführer...!!!

Die Abfahrt geht weiter, wir sind in einem Canyon, dessen Flussbett mit Oleander übersät ist. Wasser hat es keines und die weissen Steine und Felsen leuchten in der Sonne. Der Strand der Cala Sisine ist menschenleer, es ist 10 Uhr! Nach dem Picnic geht es denselben Weg wieder hinauf und es folgt ein kurzer Single Trail, der es aber in sich hat. Wer mehr Zeit hat, wählt eine längere Tour, welche die Cala Sisine auf einem Single Trail erreicht.




Die Westernkirche...




7km Canyon der Codula Sisine




Cala Sisine




Single Trail nach Baunei




Ein bisschen viel Steine für meinen Geschmack




Aussicht in die Provinz Ogliastra


----------



## mobezi (14. Juli 2014)

Hallo,
Wunderschöne Bilder!! 
Ich interessiere mich sehr für sardinien - ich habe es für den Urlaub nächstes Jahr ins Auge gefasst.
Bisher waren wir dort nur mit Motorrädern, der Osten Sardiniens ist ja quasi eine einzige kurvige Rennstrecke.
Jetzt wollen wir mit dem Auto hin und auch Biken.
Vielleicht hast du Lust zu berichten, wo Ihr Quartier bezogen habt. Und wenn ich richtig gelesen habe, sind das geführte Touren? Wer macht die? Seid Ihr auch mal alleine losgezogen? 
Neugierige Grüße
Silke


----------



## Fantasmina (15. Juli 2014)

Hallo
Danke für dein Interesse!
Da ich mit meiner Familie unterwegs war, haben wir auf zwei Campingplätzen Quartier bezogen und jeweils ein Mobile Home gemietet. Der erste war in der Provinz Ogliastra in Barisardo (Camping Ultima Spiagga). Daneben ist der Camping Pineta, wo der Buike- und Kayakguide seine Basis hat, www.mtbsardinia.com.
Der zweite Ort war Costa Rei, Camping Le Dune. Der Guide war aus Sinnai, ein paar km von Cagliari.
Ja ,ich habe geführte Halbtagestouren gemacht, was ich aber nicht unbedingt empfehlen würde. Ich habe so gewählt, weil unsere Ferien in erster Linie Familienferien waren. Ich würde in Sardinien eine mehrtägige Tour machen und zwar im Frühling, dann sind die Wiesen grün und es blüht überall. Ab Juni ist es bereits trocken. Ich war Ende Juni/Anfang Juli dort und da ist nur noch der Wald grün.
Hier ein Link für eine Transsardinia, ich war mit einem dieser Guides unterwegs (Amos), siehe Staff. Ich kann diesen Guide nur empfehlen!
http://www.transardinia.it/it/index.php
http://www.sardiniabiking.com/
Auf eigene Faust:
Würde ich nicht machen. Die Guides haben mir die „Ohren vollgequasselt“ und alles erzählt, was sie über die Gegend wussten, und das war nicht wenig. Weiter ist Sardinien das Land der Schaf- und Ziegenherden, mit den zugehörigen Hunden… man sollte das Verhalten der Hunde und der Hirten kennen, um sich sicher bewegen zu können. Nicht alle Hirten sind über die Biker erfreut. Weiter ist die Gegend in der Ogliastra sehr einsam, schlechtes Kartenmaterial hilft nicht weiter. Die Guides arbeiten mit GPS und Open Street Map. Ich möchte mich dort nicht verirren… Wir haben nur kleine Runden an der Küste auf eigene Faust gemacht.
Gruss Fantasmina


----------



## mobezi (15. Juli 2014)

Vielen Dank für die umfassende Antwort!! In der Nähe von Barisardo waren wir vor Jahren mit den Motorrädern, und zwar Ende Juni - wir mögen es sehr warm 
An sich ist eine Rundreise eine gute Idee, aber wir möchten auch andere Sachen machen (Wassersport ....) so daß sowas wohl nicht in Frage kommt... Mal sehen, interessant siehts schon aus...
Über GPS und open Street Map würden wir auch verfügen, aber, so wie ich die Gegend in Erinnerung habe, möchte ich mich da auch nicht verirren  da findet mich wochenlang niemand...
Und die Frage ist auch, wie weit sind die Touren entfernt? Habt Ihr geschuttelt, oder konntet Ihr die
Halbtagestouren vor der "campingplatztüre"starten?

Grüße Silke


----------



## Fantasmina (16. Juli 2014)

In diesem Fall kann ich euch cardedu-kayak.com empfehlen, derselbe Guide wie mtb vom Camping Pineta. Er hatte mich immer vom Camping zum Ausgangspunkt der Tour geshuttelt und er hat einen tollen Fotoservice (link von deiner Seite zu flickr). Wir haben mit der Familie einen Ausdruck mit dem Kayak gemacht. Etwas hohe Preise für mtb aber ein guter Service.


----------



## mobezi (16. Juli 2014)

Danke, Danke!!!!
Ich werde dann berichten, wie wie uns letztendlich entschieden haben


----------



## Fantasmina (16. Juli 2014)

Morgenrunde Capo Ferrato
Eine kleine Morgenrunde ums Capo Ferrato, nördliche Costa Rei. Diese Tour haben wir auf eigene Faust gemacht, ist aber auch im Programm des Guides. Die Fotos diesmal in der gewohnt guten Qualität meines Ehemannes.








Der Trail hat mir gut gefallen




Ich finde es immer wieder faszinierend wie in trockenen Gegenden das Wasser am meisten Spuren im Gelände hinterlässt.




Unten in der Bucht sind die Locals am Fischen




"Treppen" steigen


----------

